# What is the general dairy show attire?? Need to know, I am showing tomorrow!



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

At my 4-h show I am supposed to wear pants that go over my boots. I don't have white pants that will do that, but I have tan/khaki pants that will fit over my boots, will that be ok?? I am showing my dairy goat tomorrow.  (The show is not that fancy at all). White polo shirt?? At dairy shows is it common to wear boots? thanks so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know what other people are wearing?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

is there a leader or someone you can call with questions? I was told that boots is preferred in the show ring for safety reasons. it is a 4-h rule. no tennis shoes. Do you guys have a color code rule? classic green/white? if not I would go with what fits best, not faded, fits over your boots properly, nicely ironed, hair pulled up nicely and out of your face. I have seen judges knock points off in showmanship because of clothing. Good luck! you will have to post pictures and let us know how you did!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't see this in time to help you. Dairy showing is done in white or khaki pants, and a white shirt with a collar (a white polo shirt is great). Boots or dark shoes and matching belt. The shirt should be tucked in and long hair should be neatly tied back.


----------

